# Abel, Carl Friedrich (1723-1787)



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Abel, according to wikipedia the great and powerful, was a great player of the viola da gamba, and therefore it is not surprising that I've heard works by him for viola da gamba:

View attachment 43575


That's pretty nice! Baroque lovers will enjoy that. I haven't heard the Drexel manuscript:

View attachment 43576


... but it may be even better.

I am not sure how much more of Abel's work is available!


----------

